# I’m so proud



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Fantastic work Skylar! Congratulations!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations!! That’s awesome. Yeah!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Yea team Skylar - great accomplishment - you must be very proud Theo did so well at his early age.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats Theo and mom !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Asta's Mom said:


> Yea team Skylar - great accomplishment - you must be very proud Theo did so well at his early age.


I am proud, I thought we would have to repeat the class several times. Getting this boy to stay seated or stay down has been a huge challenge. He’s such a pogo stick. He sits quickly and would bounce back up even faster. Since puppy class I’ve been working on getting him to stay sea or stay down and I’m finally seeing the results.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations Skylar and Theo 🤩!! And especially getting to serve as the expert at such a tender age, you two truly did great 💞.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well done both! Being calm around other dogs makes life so much easier, and opens up so many activities for you both, and a CGC at 8 months, in the mist of adolescence, is quite an achievement.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well done Theo and Skylar


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Wow - impressive! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I'm still walking on air, I'm so happy.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What an accomplishment! Great work team!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Excellent job!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So impressive, Skylar!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Here’s Theo’s ribbon. I highly recommend everyone train their dog to earn this title - it’s good behavior when out in the public.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I love seeing ribbons - the only thing I would want is a photo of Theo with his ribbon. After all it is HIS ribbon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Asta's Mom said:


> I love seeing ribbons - the only thing I would want is a photo of Theo with his ribbon. After all it is HIS ribbon.


That will have to wait. We have a scent work competition this weekend and I’m part of the trial committee so I’ve been so busy. I’ll post him with his ribbon next week.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great job team Theo/Skylar! I am currently running a two week prep for CGC/CGCA testing. We had a really nice group of people and dogs last night. We will lather rinse and repeat next Friday and then do tests, most of them CGCA on October 22nd.

I have a very good friend who is also a CGC evaluator who comes most Fridays to my novice class to work on her youngsters general obebience for improving agility behaviors. I think I will ask her to do evals for Lily and Javelin for CGCA. I have no doubts that Lily will get through it easily since she is normally my neutral dog for CGC related work. Javelin will need some training especially for the sitting in a group of people and dogs. COVID has made his world pretty small and I suspect he will need to be reminded to not pay any attention to the other dogs in the group. It would be good for him though to do it. My friend and I talked about doing some virtual rally for him and also for doing some higher levels of tricks testing and titles. I don't know why we didn't include CGCA in that list of things to do.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Here’s a photo of Theo with his blue ribbon.








Please excuse his grooming. We’ve been at a scent work trial where we crate from our car and it rained for several hours. I’m on the trial committee and had to do a lot of work so my husband came to watch the dogs. I’m so thankful he was there helping me and walking them in the rain. There’s 3 of us with poodles at the trial and we commiserated with each other on the deflated top knots.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Catherine, Babykins has her CGCA and I am debating whether to take another class with Theo to earn his.

I’m trying to talk a friend into taking the class with me. Her puppy needs her GCG. Dolly and her older dog took many classes together and I’d love to do so with her puppy. I may just take the class without my friend because I love their training class and I liked working with him all over their facility from the store, multiple classrooms and we even worked outside. 

You know I mentioned how innovative they are in teaching this class, they were incorporating the skills for both CGC and CGCA. Even the test had some elements of CGCA since some of the test was conducted in the store part and some in classroom. They have the test planned so each Dog can be tested with one or the other.

When Dolly went there the CGCA was a separate class


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the picture of Theo with his ribbon - I hadn't realized how light his coat is. Very handsome fellow!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Claire.

He’s apricot and has kept his color from birth. The breeder doesn’t expect him to get any lighter. I love that in the sunshine his coat looks like it’s glowing. I think his guard hairs will grow in slightly darker like his mom’s and grandmother’s so he may darken slightly with maturity.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations! Theo has grown into a very handsome young dog.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations!!! 
Team Theo is going to crush scent work and everything beyond. Awesome!


----------

